# Looking for someone who completes bling, rhinestone custom shirts around Fort Worth DFW Texas?



## daphnepoco (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for someone who completes Custom Bling Rhinestone shirts in the Fort Worth, DFW, Texas area? I am a reseller and need some prices.
thanks


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a place you can get them done for FREE!...

Rhinestone T-Shirts :: Lucky Wholesale - Rhinestone T-shirts and more

Not technically FREE but they might as well because I don't see how they can possibly make any money at the prices they have listed on their website...

I'm told they are a pain in the add to deal with but they do deliver and apparently from those I've talked to they are happy with the product they put out...

Kevin


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

daphnepoco said:


> Hello, I am looking for someone who completes Custom Bling Rhinestone shirts in the Fort Worth, DFW, Texas area? I am a reseller and need some prices.
> thanks


I'm in the DFW area. Feel free to visit my site and email me with what you need.


----------



## PABLO82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorryu to not add value to the thread but my goodness I couldn't product these t shirts for cost at that price!!!

Man you guys in the US have it good what with cheap rhinestones and cheap petrol (gas!)


----------



## daphnepoco (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for all the help.


----------

